# Kidman Tree Farm



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

We stopped to see the Kidmans on the way home from Illinois. They have a great layout. Visited the train shop and got a new car. They have a great Christmas shop next to the train shop with lots of ornaments and Christmas items. Selling pumpkins. Looked at his fountains and pondless waterfall. What a great place.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah Yes, Ron... 'Tis a delightful place. Mike has done a wonderful job with the layout and Renee' has directed him in just what to do....


----------

